# King Beds, Or Are They?



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

So we are gearing up for our camping season in the new 2009 280RS and starting to buy the stuff we need to outfit it. When looking at bedding I thought it wise to look at the floor plan and get the dimensions of the "king" size bed and the "double" bed in the garage which is to be the boys bed. Well as it turns out they aren't adhering to anyone elses idea of a king and double bed dimension wise.









The king bed is 72 x 75, and all the sheets I can find are much bigger than that, normally running aroound 78 x 80 and 12 to 14 inches deep. Now I realize I can buy sheet keepers, but why do they call this a king size bed. Not complaining about size, its perfect and luxury for camping, but does anyone know where to buy, or what to buy, that will fit well?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Try duct tape..


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe places like camping world sell sheets that are rv size, but you may want to double check that.

We just bought regular sheets and are deaing with it, we also added one of those memory foam inserts for the mattress and that helps a little bit.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be looking for the same thing in a few short weeks when we pick up our RV. I will need the king sheet and bunk sheet for the 250RS. I have looked on the net and so far it looks like Campers World may have some as well as I found some that you can custom order at www.bedderbedding.net 
These are a lot of money I will warn you. I believe for the king size, it's around $95.00. I do plan on adding memory foam to all the beds, which will change the measurements. There are also the clips you can buy that clip to the sheets under the mattress to pull the sheets tight. Let us know how you make out.

Julie


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We just bought king sheets for our 250RS and put them on today - they actually fit pretty good and are a bit loose - but would rather have that than too tight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't..don't...don't forget to buy a memory foam topper for that "mattress". The stock mattress is about as comfortable as sleeping on a tile floor.

Overstock.com always seems to have them on sale...same price for Twin to California King. Get the Cal King and share the extra with the kids.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought it was as comfortable as beer cans - or - is it after the beer cans.....


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We just bought king sheets for our 250RS and put them on today - they actually fit pretty good and are a bit loose - but would rather have that than too tight.


I was hoping that might be the case. We have a king at home so I can always try out a spare set. What sheets did you use on the bunks and how did they fit?

Julie


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't..don't...don't forget to buy a memory foam topper for that "mattress". The stock mattress is about as comfortable as sleeping on a tile floor.
> 
> Overstock.com always seems to have them on sale...same price for Twin to California King. Get the Cal King and share the extra with the kids.


X2. We replaced our water mattress (at home -not in the Outback) with a California King traditional mattress. Overstock has the best prices for that stuff. I believe that is the mattress you have.

Mike


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We bought a king memory foam topper from Overstock and left it hang an inch or two off the edges of the matress and then the regular king sheets
fit fine.

Mark


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the king bed in my 210RS and we just took it out for the first trip this past weekend. I use regular king sheets and the seem to work okay. However, I bought a queen size quilt/comforter and it works perfect for the slide out bed. Not too much overhang to keep the bed from sliding.

Carolyn


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just to further address the size, it's not just OB's. RV bed sizes are different than home. I don't want to pay for specific sheets, so just deal with them being a little loose.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

AbbeysRoad said:


> We just bought king sheets for our 250RS and put them on today - they actually fit pretty good and are a bit loose - but would rather have that than too tight.


I was hoping that might be the case. We have a king at home so I can always try out a spare set. What sheets did you use on the bunks and how did they fit?

Julie
[/quote]

We really don't use the bunks - but - if we had to we probably would try a twin sheet (maybe too big) or just a flat sheet tucked under. We used a flat sheet before with our coleman pop-up.

Rick


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we just bought our OB 250rs in Feb, and ordered all our mattress toppers and sheets from Overstock.com, as well as our kitchen items (was like a 900 order lol) and we bought the traditional sizes for each of the beds--twins for the bunks and King for the slide out (use a flat sheet for the dinette) and they are a little big, but with the foam, doesn't really slide around too much (although I have to keep pushing the foam back onto the bed and pull the sheets back up from sliding off when getting out)

you can also cut the extra off of the memory foam if you don't want any of the over hang. The only problem we have is trying to make the beds with a king/queen comforter (no need for overhang like a regular mattress) so we just lay it on there as best we can, or fold it in thirds for it to lay flat (only when we have company lol)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We use memory foam toppers on both of our RV Queen sized beds in our 23RS. They make standard Queen sheets fit much better. We bought the kind from Wal-Mart that have 1.5" of memory foam and 2.5" of regular foam. We had to chop them off to make them fit right in the tight confines of our camper. For the bunk, we just stuck a pink barbie sleeping bag up there and our oldest just climbs into it with a "Daddy, can you zip my sleeping bag up!". She absolutely loves it.

-CC


----------

